# Кифосколиоз Ш-М



## Марианна24 (9 Мар 2016)

Мне 26 лет.Кифосколиоз с детства,10 лет назад была 2 степень.Сейчас кифоз стал прогрессировать(не знаю точно сколько градусов)Стали беспокоить постоянные боли в грудном,шейном отделах,тянет поясницу.Ходила к неврологу(назначил уколы-мильгамма,мидокалм)нпвп и мази-лечение не помогает.Вот уже почти полгода мучаюсь от нехватки воздуха-(самая большая проблема мне очень тяжело дышать) и перебоев в работе сердца.Не сплю ночами!Эмоциональное состояние оставляет желать лучшего.Делаю лфк каждый день.Что мне делать,нужна ли мне операция?Читала,что если кифоз влияет на дыхание и сердце поможет только операция?


----------



## La murr (9 Мар 2016)

*Марианна24*, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, снимки докторам - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию.
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Никита Заборовский (9 Мар 2016)

Марианна24 написал(а):


> Мне 26 лет.Кифосколиоз с детства,10 лет назад была 2 степень.Сейчас кифоз стал прогрессировать(не знаю точно сколько градусов)Стали беспокоить постоянные боли в грудном,шейном отделах,тянет поясницу.Ходила к неврологу(назначил уколы-мильгамма,мидокалм)нпвп и мази-лечение не помогает.Вот уже почти полгода мучаюсь от нехватки воздуха-(самая большая проблема мне очень тяжело дышать) и перебоев в работе сердца.Не сплю ночами!Эмоциональное состояние оставляет желать лучшего.Делаю лфк каждый день.Что мне делать,нужна ли мне операция?Читала,что если кифоз влияет на дыхание и сердце поможет только операция?
> 
> Посмотреть вложение 81179 Посмотреть вложение 81180



А функцию внешнего дыхания делали? Когда начинается одышка?


----------



## Марианна24 (9 Мар 2016)

Делала, сначала был очень плохой результат (сказали как у 80летней старухи), меня попросили попробовать еще раз в итоге получилось 92%. Не понимаю как такая разница могла получиться. 11 числа пойду еще раз делать. Дышать мне все время тяжело, приходится напрягаться чтобы насытиться кислородом - как будто легким что-то мешает, в положении лежа еще хуже, из-за этого не могу спать нормально, просыпаюсь.

Еще заметила,что при поворотах туловища-слышен звук трения и как будто об легкие.


----------



## Никита Заборовский (9 Мар 2016)

Марианна24 написал(а):


> Делала,сначала был очень плохой результат(сказали как у 80летней старухи),меня попросили попробовать еще раз в итоге получилось 92%.Не понимаю как такая разница могла получиться.11 числа пойду еще раз делать.Дышать мне все время тяжело,приходится напрягаться чтобы насытиться кислородом-как будто легким что-то мешает,в положении лежа еще хуже,из-за этого не могу спать нормально,просыпаюсь.Еще заметила,что при поворотах туловища-слышен звук трения и как будто об легкие.



Пожалуйста, покажите снимки


----------



## Марианна24 (9 Мар 2016)

простите за качество

 

Снимки в положении лежа на мрт. Какая у меня сейчас степень? (градус?)


----------



## Никита Заборовский (9 Мар 2016)

Для оценки деформации позвоночника используются рентгеновские снимки в положении стоя. Лучше всего, когда снимок делается на всю пленку и захватывает весь позвоночник целиком (такие делаются не везде).


----------



## Марианна24 (9 Мар 2016)

мне месяц назад в поликлинике делали рентген грудного отдела(лежа в 2 проекциях)снимки на руки не дали.Наверное нельзя в ближайшее время опять на рентген?еще делали рентген пазух носа(проверяли на гайморит)А что можете сказать по снимкам мрт?

меня очень волнует из-за чего мне стало тяжело дышать?


----------



## Никита Заборовский (9 Мар 2016)

Марианна24 написал(а):


> меня очень волнует из-за чего мне стало тяжело дышать?



Одышку с терапевтом обсуждали в поликлинике?
По этому МРТ я не могу сказать насколько выражена деформация. Картинка, которая на МРТ в положении лежа, может разительно отличаться от рентгена в положении стоя


----------



## Марианна24 (9 Мар 2016)

хожу к терапевту с декабря.она скептически относится-делала флг(без патологии-она говорит,что не слышит ничего в легких)скоро на фвд и к пульмонологу пойду.когда спрашиваю у невролога,кардиолога почему тяжело дышать-из-за искривления-кифосколиоза шейермана-отвечают,что нет.ничего не понимаю.разъясните,пожалуйста.


----------



## Никита Заборовский (9 Мар 2016)

Понимаете, не видя деформацию, сложно предполагать, что проблемы с дыханием связаны с искривлением позвоночника...
Попробуйте обратиться очно к ортопеду в поликлинику, посмотрит Вас, назначит снимки. Ничего страшного, если повторите рентген.


----------



## Марианна24 (9 Мар 2016)

хочу еще добавить,что присутствует почти постоянное головокружение,при стоянии или ходьбе даже иногда покачивает.Это из-за протрузий в шее?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (9 Мар 2016)

Марианна24 написал(а):


> Что мне делать,



Обратитесь за очной консультацией к квалифицированному мануальному терапевту.


----------



## Никита Заборовский (9 Мар 2016)

Марианна24 написал(а):


> хочу еще добавить,что присутствует почти постоянное головокружение,при стоянии или ходьбе даже иногда покачивает.Это из-за протрузий в шее?



Не обязательно, проблема может крыться как во внутреннем ухе, так и в сосудах шеи


----------



## Марианна24 (9 Мар 2016)

насколько мне известно,что при гемангиоме не показана мануальная терапия?массаж и физиотерапию запретили.или я неправа?

и нужно ли мне делать кт грудного отдела?


----------



## Никита Заборовский (9 Мар 2016)

Марианна24 написал(а):


> насколько мне известно,что при гемангиоме не показана мануальная терапия?массаж и физиотерапию запретили.или я неправа?
> 
> и нужно ли мне делать кт грудного отдела?



Гемангиома хоть и доброкачественная, но опухоль, поэтому применение физиотерапии на область локализации образования должно быть минимальным. Сомнительно, что массаж может негативно повлиять на гемангиому.

КТ позвоночника сейчас делать смысла нет, сделайте рентген в положении стоя


----------



## Марианна24 (9 Мар 2016)

а если сделать рентген стоя только грудного отдела-покажет ли он изменения и градус?(если не найду всего позвоночника)


----------



## Марианна24 (10 Мар 2016)

подскажите,что мне делать с нехваткой воздуха(мне очень тяжело сделать вдох-задействую мышцы верхней части гр клетки и так постоянно)На вдохе даже чувствуется какая вибрация в груди,как будто легкие сдавлены).Сердце пошаливает.Кружится голова.Почти не могу спать.


----------



## Никита Заборовский (10 Мар 2016)

Марианна24 написал(а):


> а если сделать рентген стоя только грудного отдела-покажет ли он изменения и градус?(если не найду всего позвоночника)



Да, покажет насколько усилен кифоз и есть ли сколиоз



Марианна24 написал(а):


> подскажите,что мне делать с нехваткой воздуха(мне очень тяжело сделать вдох-задействую мышцы верхней части гр клетки и так постоянно)На вдохе даже чувствуется какая вибрация в груди,как будто легкие сдавлены).Сердце пошаливает.Кружится голова.Почти не могу спать.



Если это связано с позвоночником, то стоит задуматься об оперативной коррекции.
Но для этого надо исключить другие возможные причины и сделать снимки


----------



## Марианна24 (10 Мар 2016)

фвд,снимков стоя и узи сердца,узи брюшной полости,мрт будет достаточно для того,чтобы понять позвоночник ли так влияет?или нужно еще что-то сделать?как определить,что именно искривление не дает дышать нормально?какие есть другие возможные причины?флг делала-норма-значит это не болезни легких.


----------



## Никита Заборовский (10 Мар 2016)

Марианна24 написал(а):


> фвд,снимков стоя и узи сердца,узи брюшной полости,мрт будет достаточно для того,чтобы понять позвоночник ли так влияет?или нужно еще что-то сделать?как определить,что именно искривление не дает дышать нормально?какие есть другие возможные причины?флг делала-норма-значит это не болезни легких.



Сделайте снимки сначала


----------



## AIR (10 Мар 2016)

Марианна24 написал(а):


> фвд,снимков стоя и узи сердца,узи брюшной полости,мрт будет достаточно для того,чтобы понять позвоночник ли так влияет?или нужно еще что-то сделать?как определить,что именно искривление не дает дышать нормально?какие есть другие возможные причины?флг делала-норма-значит это не болезни легких.


Конечно, фотосессии это хорошо.... Но лучше поступить, как рекомендует Леонид Михайлович. ..  Надо начинать с самого вероятного и наиболее часто встречающегося. ... В данном случае необходимо смотреть мышцы спины, межрёберные мышцы  (обязательно ), боковые мышцы и передней грудной стенки.... А потом ими заниматься..


----------



## Никита Заборовский (10 Мар 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Конечно, фотосессии это хорошо.... Но лучше поступить, как рекомендует Леонид Михайлович. ..  Надо начинать с самого вероятного и наиболее часто встречающегося. ... В данном случае необходимо смотреть мышцы спины, межрёберные мышцы  (обязательно ), боковые мышцы и передней грудной стенки.... А потом ими заниматься..



Одышка, связанная с дисфункцией мышц дыхательной мускулатуры? Это никак не самое вероятное и не наиболее встречающееся.
Несомненно очный осмотр ортопеда наиболее лучший вариант.
Если ставятся диагнозы кифосколиоза с детства, то оценка деформации позвоночника с помощью рентгенографии в положении стоя должна быть проведена в первую очередь.


----------



## Марианна24 (11 Мар 2016)

Снимок стоя в боковой проекции при максимальном разгибании спины (руки попросили вытянуть вперед). Описание снимка не сделали, градус не написали. Какая у меня степень? Что можете сказать по снимку?


----------



## Никита Заборовский (12 Мар 2016)

На боковом снимке не видно какой-то выраженной деформации позвоночника. Хотя не представлено передне-задней проекции, по боковой проекции можно судить, что если и есть сколиоз, то не сильно выраженный. И сомнительно, что такая деформация может вызывать нарушение функции дыхания.
В такой ситуации лучше всего обратиться очно к специалисту (ортопеду или мануальном терапевту), как уже отмечали уважаемые доктора в этой ветке. Вас посмотрят и сделают более обоснованные выводы, чем это возможно сделать в интернете.


----------



## Марианна24 (12 Мар 2016)

Левосторонний сколиоз до 2гр.на уровне th11-10,клиновидная деформация тел th 11-12.это из карточки со снимков лежа.Все-таки можете подсказать какая именно степень кифоза?


----------



## Никита Заборовский (13 Мар 2016)

Марианна24 написал(а):


> Левосторонний сколиоз до 2гр.на уровне th11-10,клиновидная деформация тел th 11-12.это из карточки со снимков лежа.Все-таки можете подсказать какая именно степень кифоза?



На снимке кифоз нормальный


----------



## Марианна24 (13 Мар 2016)

ничего не понимаю!он же не мог выпрямиться,тем более кифоз виден невооруженным взглядом если смотреть на себя сбоку(а лежа на животе или нагнувшись вперед вообще очевиден.)


----------



## егор 1 (13 Мар 2016)

Марианна24 написал(а):


> ничего не понимаю!он же не мог выпрямиться,тем более кифоз виден невооруженным взглядом если смотреть на себя сбоку(а лежа на животе или нагнувшись вперед вообще очевиден.)



Есть кифоз, никуда не делся, не переживайте.


----------



## Марианна24 (13 Мар 2016)

да я и не переживаю.хочется просто какой-то конкретики.


----------



## егор 1 (13 Мар 2016)

Марианна24 написал(а):


> да я и не переживаю.хочется просто какой-то конкретики.



Так Вам же посоветовали поискать специалиста и к нему обратиться, какой конкретики Вы по интернету хотите?


----------



## Марианна24 (13 Мар 2016)

например узнать может ли кто-то рассчитать угол деформации(врачи в реале этого не делают,хотя должны)


----------



## егор 1 (13 Мар 2016)

Марианна24 написал(а):


> например узнать может ли кто-то рассчитать угол деформации(врачи в реале этого не делают,хотя должны)



А что это даст с практической точки зрения? Лучше потратить время на поиск информации как это все исправить (это возможно, до определенной степени), а не углы деформации высчитывать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Мар 2016)

Марианна24 написал(а):


> да я и не переживаю.хочется просто какой-то конкретики.


Конкретно, Ваши проблемы не из-за позвоночника.


----------



## Марианна24 (13 Мар 2016)

а в чем же моя проблема?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2016)

Надо искать.
Перечислите свои жалобы.


----------



## Марианна24 (14 Мар 2016)

каждый день затрудненное дыхание,усугубляется когда ложусь,часто ощущаю толчки в сердце(бывает отдает в горло)иногда ощущаю боль по ходу ребер спереди или сзади,также болит шея(небольшие,но постоянные головокружения-скорее какая-то шаткость)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2016)

Суточный мониторинг ЭКГ, делали?


----------



## Марианна24 (14 Мар 2016)

экг норма(аритмия),узи сердца-пмк 1 ст,регургитация 0-1ст.холтер в среду пойду делать.была у пульмонолога(астмы нет,легкие в норме)щитовидка-в норме.сейчас еще беспокоят небольшие боли в области живота,расстройство стула(2 мес назад делала узи брюшной полости-желчный неправильной формы,есть полип)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2016)

Надо именно суточный мониторинг и записать тот момент когда есть перебои в сердце.

Боли в вдоль позвоночника,  возможно и боли в грудине могут быть связаны с миофасциальным синдромом и спондилоартрозом, но основные жалобы явно не оттуда.


----------



## Марианна24 (14 Мар 2016)

Вы склоняетесь к неврозу?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2016)

Он конечно есть, он у всех есть, важно понять какой процент от него, а какой от сердца и от легких.
Если по легким то пульмонолог закрыл вопрос, то по ночным ощущениям закроет кардиолог по холтеру.
Только надо чтобы в эту ночь эти перебои были.
Поругайтесь может с кем-нибудь!


----------



## Марианна24 (23 Мар 2016)

Прилагаю узи сердца и холтер. Заметила,что толчки ощущаются лежа на спине или боку,а также сидя(связываю с проблемами с позвоночником).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Мар 2016)

Толчки в дневное время или в ночное?
И сколько толчков подряд?
Один-два или это долгая серия?


----------



## Марианна24 (23 Мар 2016)

в дневное время есть и не один раз,просто острее ощущаются в ночное и вечернее время(я понимаю это очень неприятно,но говорят это неопасно-так ли это?).скорее один-два(может длиться пару сек).если сижу или лежу в определенном положении начинает еще как-бы сдавливать где-то внизу горла и в районе лопаток и около шеи-из-за этого становиться тяжелее дышать.нервная система сейчас пришла более-менее в норму,а симптомы остаются(сплю нормально).некоторые врачи не связывают эти ощущения с позвоночником.но мне кажется,что это именно оттуда проблемы(что-то где-то пережимает)Так ли это?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Мар 2016)

Скорее не так, а вот 1-2, вполне могут быть из-за экстрасистол, но большинство их не ощущает.


----------



## Марианна24 (23 Мар 2016)

скорее не так - имеете в виду не из-за позвоночника?
а вот 1-2, вполне могут быть из-за экстрасистол - уточните не очень понятен ответ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Мар 2016)

У Вас есть экстрасистолы - перебои в работе, и Вы эти перебои можете ощущать.
Для проблем позвоночника Ваши жалобы не характерны. Нет такого нерва который, если даже его передавить, будет давать ощущение удара.
Надо искать другую причину.
Если проблемы с позвоночником и  мышцами, конечно есть, как у всех и с этим надо бороться. Явно есть и гиперэмоциональность в оценке ситуации, и это надо лечить.
Причём здоровый образ жизни, борьба с миофасциальным синдромом, улучшение функциональных возможностей позвоночника вполне могут быть решением Ваших проблем. Это сложнее, чем таблетка от нервов и таблетка для нормализации деятельности сердца, но полезнее!


----------



## Марианна24 (24 Мар 2016)

спасибо,все поставили на свои места.


----------



## Марианна24 (27 Апр 2016)

Появился какой-то шум в грудной клетке при вдохе,как будто что-то скрипит.Может ли позвоночник давить на легкие?С чем связан этот симптом?Кто с таким сталкивался?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2016)

Только если сколиотическая болезнь (сколиоз 4 ст), но тогда это не появляется, а есть всегда.


----------



## Марианна24 (28 Апр 2016)

в том то и дело,что у меня это состояние стало всегда.это меня беспокоит.судя по снимку какая у меня степень кифоза?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Апр 2016)

При Вашем не может.

Скрипит чаще от плеврита. К врачу сходите.


----------



## Марианна24 (28 Апр 2016)

*Доктор Ступин*,я там была и неоднократно.слушали,делала флг,спирометрию-про плеврит и речи не было.у меня дисплазия соед.ткани.кифосколиоз был,но не было проблем с дыханием никогда.сейчас вдобавок небольшие головокружения.вот и я ищу в чем же проблема,думала,что кифоз стал прогрессировать и вызвал такие нарушения.


----------



## AIR (28 Апр 2016)

Марианна24 написал(а):


> каждый день затрудненное дыхание,усугубляется когда ложусь,часто ощущаю толчки в сердце(бывает отдает в горло)иногда ощущаю боль по ходу ребер спереди или сзад


Межрёберные мышцы напряжены..


Марианна24 написал(а):


> .сейчас вдобавок небольшие головокружения.


Напряжение шейных мышц тоже, в том числе и кранио-вертебрального перехода..


Марианна24 написал(а):


> Появился какой-то шум в грудной клетке при вдохе,как будто что-то скрипит.Может ли позвоночник давить на легкие?С чем связан этот симптом?Кто с таким сталкивался?


Укороченные , уплотненные и загрубевшие сухожилия и связки в местах подвижных (полуподвижных ) сочленений. .


----------



## Марианна24 (28 Апр 2016)

можно ли с помощью мануального терапевта или остеопата убрать спазм в мышцах?и самое главное что можно сделать с этими сухожилиями и связками-это лечится или уже на всю жизнь так?


----------



## AIR (28 Апр 2016)

Марианна24 написал(а):


> можно ли с помощью мануального терапевта или остеопата убрать спазм в мышцах?


Можно..... Если специалист в этом разбирается... Кроме того, на лечение повлияет лабильность нервной системы.. подольше получится. .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Апр 2016)

Марианна24 написал(а):


> *Доктор Ступин*,я там была и неоднократно.слушали,делала флг,спирометрию-про плеврит и речи не было.у меня дисплазия соед.ткани.кифосколиоз был,но не было проблем с дыханием никогда.сейчас вдобавок небольшие головокружения.вот и я ищу в чем же проблема,думала,что кифоз стал прогрессировать и вызвал такие нарушения.


Тогда покажите что скрипит.
Запишите на видео со звуком.
Может оно скрипит при движении рукой?


----------



## Марианна24 (29 Апр 2016)

скрипит не всегда но часто-при вдохе когда расширяется грудная клетка(например когда просто не двигаюсь)-как будто что-то натягивается.на видео вряд ли будет слышно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Апр 2016)

Так может просто щелкает в грудине.


----------



## Марианна24 (30 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так может просто щелкает в грудине.


не щелкает.при вдохе ребра как бы сложно расправляются и звук такой глухой растягивающий.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Апр 2016)

Трудно, скорее всего артропатия рёберных суставов.


----------



## Марианна24 (15 Май 2016)

в течении нескольких месяцев беспокоят головокружения во всех положениях тела,иногда даже лежа,иногда когда полежу становится ненадолго легче.когда иду немного легче,остановлюсь и сразу чувствую шаткость.нарушен сон,просыпаюсь ночью и на утро такое ощущение,что вообще не сплю.с чем это связано и что мне предпринять?


----------

